# Lucky guy - bosnia sniper vid



## D-n-A (13 Nov 2005)

http://media.putfile.com/COMBAT-202


----------



## ThatsLife (13 Nov 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> http://media.putfile.com/COMBAT-202



I wonder what he said after that?


----------



## Infanteer (13 Nov 2005)

"Anyone got a change of ginch?"  :-X


----------



## armyvern (13 Nov 2005)

I think it was more like "Darn...where's armyvern when I need her!!"


----------



## Weiner (13 Nov 2005)

If that was genuine hostile fire, why is there a guy casually walking by in the background without cover?  Unless they are just really smooth operators under fire...


----------



## ThatsLife (13 Nov 2005)

Weiner said:
			
		

> If that was genuine hostile fire, why is there a guy casually walking by in the background without cover?   Unless they are just really smooth operators under fire...



Good eye, Weiner! I didn't even notice that guy. 

But in most cases, Snipers take out machine gunners and officers (from my knowledge) and don't want to give their position away on a foot soldier.


----------



## Weiner (13 Nov 2005)

Good point, I don't have too much of the tactical theory down, just noticed the guy and thought it was kind of strange.  Not to mention the fact that it was strange when the guy seemed to think it was really funny that he almost got hit.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (13 Nov 2005)

Weiner said:
			
		

> Good point, I don't have too much of the tactical theory down, just noticed the guy and thought it was kind of strange.   Not to mention the fact that it was strange when the guy seemed to think it was really funny that he almost got hit.



I can see the guy laughing about it afterwards.... being scared ****less makes your nerves do funny things.. some guys laugh =p

The guy just walking by the gun though i thought was pretty weird as well.
Maybe there was no sniper and somebody was just screwing around?


----------



## paracowboy (13 Nov 2005)

maybe they've been under fire so often they've become blasé about it. It's not uncommon. Especially in the Balkans a decade ago.


----------



## Jungle (13 Nov 2005)

ThatsLife said:
			
		

> But in most cases, Snipers take out machine gunners and officers (from my knowledge) and don't want to give their position away on a foot soldier.


Interesting observation... but when you're at the receiving end, how do you know you are being engaged by a genuine Sniper ?? When under effective enemy fire, everybody takes cover.
That shot was either arranged, or more likely a negligent discharge... judging by the splash, the guy walking at the back was probably the idiot who fired the shot.


----------

